# Netzwerkfestplatten NAS



## Hocheck (15 Dezember 2009)

Hallo liebes Forum,

Wenn man im Heimnetzwerk ja Daten für einige freigeben will, dann macht man das ja über die Freigabefunktion von Win und kann da Berechtigungen verteilen.

Ist so etwas bei einer Netzwerkfestplatte auch möglich?
Kann man da einfach so dem PC 1 den ordner gewähren und dem PC 2 nicht?!

Hat man auch sonst alle Netzwerkfunktionen wie am PC oder eher eingeschränkt?

Gruß Hocheck


----------



## thomass5 (15 Dezember 2009)

Schau dir mal Freenas an. Das hast du alle möglichkeiten etwas freizugeben oder nicht. Am besten mal mit nem alten Rechner und unwichtigen Daten rumspielen. Bei mir läuft das auf nem alten Compaq D500 mit nem nachgerüsteten SATA-Controler und 2 1GB Platten. Das System läuft auf nem CF am originalen IDE-Controler. 
Thomas


----------



## o_prang (16 Dezember 2009)

Hi Hocheck,

ich habe ein Allnet 6200. 
Dort ist es so, dass Du verschiedene Ordner auf der Festplatte erstellt. Zu jedem Ordner kannst Du unterschiedliche Benutzer mit Passwort festlegen. 
Wenn jetzt ein Benutzer drauf will, muss er diesen Ordner als externes Netzwerklaufwerk in seinen PC verbinden, und dort dann Benutzer und Passwort hinterlegen.


----------



## jabba (16 Dezember 2009)

Wenn da NAS steht, sollte er das auf jeden Fall können.
Gibt aber auch "Dumme" Platten mit Ethernetanschluss die das nicht können, aber nur wenige.

ICh hab vor Jahren schon meinen alten Server in die Wüste geschickt und nur noch ein Buffalo-NAS. Mit Benutzerverwaltung automatischen Backup usw.
Die etwas teureren können sogar die Benutzerverwaltung von einem Windows-Server übernehmen, fall man einen hat.
Bei allen NAS hatte ich keine Probleme mit der Benutzerverwaltung.


----------



## o.s.t. (17 Dezember 2009)

Hocheck schrieb:


> ....Wenn man im Heimnetzwerk ja Daten für einige freigeben will, dann macht man das ja über die Freigabefunktion von Win und kann da Berechtigungen verteilen.
> 
> Ist so etwas bei einer Netzwerkfestplatte auch möglich?...


Einigermassen gescheite NAS (Synology, Qnap, Thecus, usw.) können das. Die Haben eine komplette Benutzerverwaltung drin.
Einfach dieselben Benutzer mit denselben Passwörtren wie auf den angeschlossenen PC's anlegen und los gehts

o.s.t.


----------

